# Sage smart grinder Pro throwing grounds out



## Ben1994 (May 18, 2016)

Hi

I've had this grinder about a month to go along with a dual boiler and was wondering if anyone has had the same experience as me.

When grinding directly into the portafilter the grinder throws the grinds out and they end up piled up one side of the basket. After spreading and tamping its all fine but does anyone know of a way to tame the grinds as they come out so they spread out on their own? Seems a shame to waste a couple of grams each time

Hopefully that makes sense

Ben

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue_Cafe (Jun 22, 2020)

https://www.edesiaespress.com/58mm-coffee-grinder-dosing-funnel-catcha-catcher-espresso-ring-portafilter/


----------



## Ben1994 (May 18, 2016)

Thanks for that

Never considered dampening the beans, I always assumed it would cause lumps I suppose just the right tiny amount of moisture wouldnt do that

I'll give it a go

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

I stick a cup underneath and grind into that before breaking up the clumps with a small stick before transferring into the portafilter via a funnel. Realised that the portafilter in the holder directly was not going to work after a few weeks as much as I would like it to. Just don't think the machine is good enough to do that


----------



## Ben1994 (May 18, 2016)

Its unfortunate to be honest, aside from that the grinder is lovely. Think I've got the little pot that came with it so will start using that to grind into

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

I gave up on the included portafilter cradle and grind pot. I grind into a dosing cup which sits on top of a small scale; I find I can easily get to within <0.5g of the desired dose without any wastage.


----------



## Reisher (Mar 11, 2021)

Here is the solution

https://3dfy.net/product/breville-smart-grinder-pro-bcg820bssxl-54mm-portafilter-funnel/


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Nice - been looking for one of these. The dosing cup I got from Ali express was the wrong size (for a 58mm basket) and I was having trouble sourcing a correctly sized one.

This should work with the next grinder I've got my eyes on so got one ordered.


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

This is my solution. Got the design right after a few attempts. It clips onto the 58 mm basket, allows activation of the auto-on function and you can also tamp through it. Personally I don't. I grind into the basket then tap the portafilter a few times on the protected counter to settle the grind then remove the funnel and tamp. Perfect. Available in black, white, red, blue, silver, grey, orange, marble, green, yellow or transparent.


----------



## Trhr (Aug 2, 2021)

Bladevane said:


> This is my solution. Got the design right after a few attempts. It clips onto the 58 mm basket, allows activation of the auto-on function and you can also tamp through it. Personally I don't. I grind into the basket then tap the portafilter a few times on the protected counter to settle the grind then remove the funnel and tamp. Perfect. Available in black, white, red, blue, silver, grey, orange, marble, green, yellow or transparent.
> View attachment 55055
> View attachment 55056


 This is fantastic. How can I purchase one from you?


----------



## Bladevane (Aug 14, 2019)

I'll PM you with price and other details. Thanks for looking.


----------

